
Ask HN: Which transactional email service do you use? - myflash13
Deliverability is #1 priority for me, but I only send about 20k emails per month. Anybody have any strong recommendations?
======
XtalJ
Five years ago, I would have recommended AlphaMail, a service me and some
others were building. However, it does no longer exists...

